# Cubers in the DMV area



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

Just looking for any cubers in the DMV area


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 23, 2020)

Me


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi are you going to any comps nearby


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

No I go to the MVA where I am


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 23, 2020)

I saw the title of DMV and did a double take, because I didn't know if you were trying to find cubers that worked at the Department of Motor Vehicles, haha.

If you're talking about the *Washington D.C *area, I don't live there but its a nice place


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

I live about an hour south from DC.


----------



## Vcuber6 (Jul 19, 2020)

me too


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 20, 2020)

30 mins south for me


----------

